# Time to get fuzzy with it!!!



## Tndavid (Jan 16, 2017)

Na..na....na......Or however it goes. Lol. Doing these to help a buddy out


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jan 16, 2017)

Those will be fun. Looks like a good store of 'maters in the jars on the rack back there!


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 16, 2017)

UncleBenBen said:


> Those will be fun. Looks like a good store of 'maters in the jars on the rack back there!


Ats right. Some Salsa, strawberry jam umm good.


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 16, 2017)

Did 120g+ of the misc. sizes just as a control. The powder actually has a really good color. Especially for recovery drop. 




The pic makes it look whitish but it's a very nice light brown.


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 16, 2017)

Better picture of the color.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 17, 2017)

Wonder which one of yours made it green..

Only ones that were in your batch that differ from mine so far, is the big ones with the big square opening.

Regardless, looks good so far man!


----------



## anachronism (Jan 17, 2017)

Toph

It will have been the ones "second down" on the left. If you look closely they are almost slots as opposed to pin holes. Those are not true fuzzies.


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 17, 2017)

anachronism said:


> Toph
> 
> It will have been the ones "second down" on the left. If you look closely they are almost slots as opposed to pin holes. Those are not true fuzzies.


That's what I was thinking too Jon..


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 17, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> Wonder which one of yours made it green..
> 
> Only ones that were in your batch that differ from mine so far, is the big ones with the big square opening.
> 
> Regardless, looks good so far man!


Thanks buddy!!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 17, 2017)

Yep yep, Jon is most certainly right. All the rest are the gold/molybdenum ones, identical to the ones I just ran.

I just find it curious the molybdenum didn't color it different, since it has a very deep orange-red color in solution.

Interested in seeing what the solution looks like after a few dozen more run through it.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 17, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> Yep yep, Jon is most certainly right. All the rest are the gold/molybdenum ones, identical to the ones I just ran.
> 
> I just find it curious the molybdenum didn't color it different, since it has a very deep orange-red color in solution.
> 
> ...


Could it have possibly been the molybdenum blue that I heard talked about mixed with the reddish orange to give it the green hue?


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 17, 2017)

Hell, I don't know! Sounds good to me though! :lol:


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 17, 2017)

Threads like this makes me all warm and fuzzy inside.  

Göran


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 17, 2017)

g_axelsson said:


> Threads like this makes me all warm and fuzzy inside.
> 
> Göran


Hahaha, nice one


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 18, 2017)

Progress so far. Smooth as silk.....


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 19, 2017)

Some of the dried powder. Purty


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 19, 2017)

Very nice. Thats some pretty powder! I bet it melts like butter!


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jan 19, 2017)

Pretty pretty! It looks lonely though. Kind of like it could use a date with nice hot torch!!


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 20, 2017)

UncleBenBen said:


> Pretty pretty! It looks lonely though. Kind of like it could use a date with nice hot torch!!


They hit it off. It was a hot date too. Ended slick, shiny and wet. :shock:  :shock:


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jan 21, 2017)

Tndavid said:


> UncleBenBen said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty pretty! It looks lonely though. Kind of like it could use a date with nice hot torch!!
> ...




:shock:  
I just love a happy ending!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 21, 2017)

UncleBenBen said:


> Tndavid said:
> 
> 
> > UncleBenBen said:
> ...


Bahahaha!!!


----------



## Tndavid (Feb 15, 2017)

Well after all was said and done. With the smaller surface area of these connectors the yield came out around 0.07ish per fuzzie. 13.7g. 
I was really hoping for a bigger yield as the funds from this job is going from a really great man to help out some lucky younguns. I was disappointed with myself thinking I didn't make a full recovery, but after double even triple checking mother liqueur, cleaned plastics and everything in between. I guess it is what it is. And thank you for all you do for the kids. Don't know if you want to keep this anonymous but you know who you are. God bless you!!!


Beautiful powder tho. :?


----------



## jonn (Feb 16, 2017)

Excellent work!


----------



## UncleBenBen (Feb 16, 2017)

Tndavid said:


> Beautiful powder tho.


Indeed!  

Our hero pulls it off again. The lives and minds of countless children saved in the wake of his undying quest to bestow the purest of :G upon the masses.

Tune in next time to see if UncleBenBen will ever stop with the super hero narrative!! :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Feb 16, 2017)

:lol: 

Looks good man!


----------



## Tndavid (Feb 16, 2017)

Bahahaha. Don't stop now Ben. Thanks guys...


----------

